

Mark Zuckerberg Interview - mayk
http://www.internetbilgisi.com/2011/08/mark-zuckerberg-ile-roportaj.html

======
d0ne
Video is below the fold. Sums up Facebook quite well within the first 90
seconds "The Facebook is a directory where I can go to look up all the
information I care to know about you..."

